# Persian: گرگم به هوا بازي كردن



## seitt

Greetings,

This came up on another thread: گرگم به هوا بازي كردن

Please, what does it mean? Is the first word literally ‘my wolf’?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Ben422

It means "*to play tag*". *گرگم به هوا* is pretty much the same as "*tag*" or "*tig*" and the *گرگ* here is the child who chases the others and tries to catch them. I really don't know why it is called like this!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This came up on another thread: گرگم به هوا بازي كردن
> 
> Please, what does it mean? Is the first word literally ‘my wolf’?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



Bonjour

Il s'agit d'un jeu d'enfant dans lequel un des enfants devient le loup, et les autres sont des hommes (ou peut-être des moutons !  ) qui doivent s'échapper de ce méchant loup en se mettant dans un haut lieu ! (par ex un canapé, une table, une chaise etc....) et tant qu'ils y sont, le loup ne peut rien faire contre eux, et qu'ils sont en sécurité, mais dès qu'ils y descendent, le loup les chasse / les attrappe. un jeu simple destiné aux enfants de 3 ans et plus.


----------



## Qureshpor

IMANAKBARI said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il s'agit d'un jeu d'enfant dans lequel un des enfants devient le loup, et les autres sont des hommes (ou peut-être des moutons !  ) qui doivent s'échapper de ce méchant loup en se mettant dans un haut lieu ! (par ex un canapé, une table, une chaise etc....) et tant qu'ils y sont, le loup ne peut rien faire contre eux, et qu'ils sont en sécurité, mais dès qu'ils y descendent, le loup les chasse / les attrappe. un jeu simple destiné aux enfants de 3 ans et plus.



If at all possible, could you please write your replies in English so that everyone can appreciate your words of wisdom.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

QURESHPOR said:


> If at all possible, could you please write your replies in English so that everyone can appreciate your words of wisdom.



I think I've already explained why I write in French. my english is not very good to explain the answers for Mr Simon who speak 10 languages.
But, Ok, i try to add the translation in persian for you, I hope it will be useful.


----------



## Qureshpor

IMANAKBARI said:


> I think I've already explained why I write in French. my english is not very good to explain the answers for Mr Simon who speak 10 languages.
> But, Ok, i try to add the translation in persian for you, I hope it will be useful.



That is fine with me, but I don't suppose everybody is expected to understand Farsi. I am not trying to be awkward in anyway. If you can, please post it in English. If you can't, then we can appreciate your difficulty.


----------



## searcher123

Mr. Imans in English:


> Hello
> 
> This is child's play in which a child becomes the wolf, and the rest are men (or perhaps sheep!) Who must escape from this wicked wolf putting himself in a high place! (Eg sofa, table, chair, etc. ....) and as long as they are, wolves can do nothing against them, and they are safe, but as soon as they descend, the wolf hunt / catch them. a simple game for children ages 3 and older.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Message traduit en persan pour non francophones :​ 
سلام
این یک بازی بچه گانه است که در آن یکی از بچه ها گرگ می شود و باقی انسان هستند (و یا شایدم گوسفند )  که می بایست در حالیکه خود را در مکانی مرتفع قرار میدهند از دست این  گرگ بدجنس فرار کنند (مثل : کاناپه, میز ,صندلی,...) و تا زمانیکه که آنجا  هستند گرگ هیچ کاری نمی تواند بر علیه آنها انجام دهد و آنها در امنیت  هستند. اما به محض اینکه پایین می آیند گرگ آنها را شکار می کند / می گیرد.  این یک بازی ساده بچگانه است که برای بچه های 3 ساله و بیشتر ساخته شده​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ah thanks Morteza for translation in english.
Parden me, I had not seen your message.


----------



## seitt

Merci beaucoup, excellent.
Many thanks, excellent.


----------



## searcher123

imanakbari said:


> (...)parden me, i had not seen your message.



خواهش مي‌كنم. ابدا مشكلي نيست. براي من هم بارها اتفاق افتاده است كه همزمان با فرد ديگري ﴿از جمله خود شما﴾ اقدام به ارسال پيام نموده باشم

​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

QURESHPOR said:


> That is fine with me, but I don't suppose everybody is expected to understand Farsi. I am not trying to be awkward in anyway. If you can, please post it in English. If you can't, then we can appreciate your difficulty.



I speak french in this forum only with mr Simon and not with others,
 When I talk with other members i do my best to speak English.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> خواهش مي‌كنم. ابدا مشكلي نيست. براي من هم بارها اتفاق افتاده است كه همزمان با فرد ديگري ﴿از جمله خود شما﴾ اقدام به ارسال پيام نموده باشم
> 
> ​



مرسی مرتضی جان 
​


----------



## seitt

I've been thinking about this گرگم به هوا off and on for some time now.

Is the ‘am’ in ‘gorgam’ “I am”? Do you agree that گرگم به هوا is spoken from the wolf’s point of view?

Does گرگم به هوا mean something like “I am the wolf! Up (you go)!”?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> I've been thinking about this گرگم به هوا off and on for some time now.
> 
> Is the ‘am’ in ‘gorgam’ “I am”? Do you agree that گرگم به هوا is spoken from the wolf’s point of view?
> 
> Does گرگم به هوا mean something like “I am the wolf! Up (you go)!”?



It's really hard to understand, even for us !
I really do not know why they call it so !

C'est vraiment difficile à comprendre, même pour nous !
Je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi on l'appelle ainsi !


----------



## searcher123

Maybe you are right. Your takings is not meaningless. I don't know the real reason of this name, but in my opinion, that may also mean 'That person who was my wolf (i.e. گرگم or گرگ من), now can not catch me (i.e. is forlorn (=مستأصل و درمانده) or in idiomatic Persian, يك لنگش روي هوا است).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Perhaps :
I am the wolf, jump in the air (put yourself in a high place)

Peut-être :
Je suis le loup, sautez en l'air (mettez vous dans un haut lieu)

شاید
من گرگم شما ها بپرید هوا (برید جای مرتفع


----------



## ali likes the stars

Hello,

I found this thread so curious, I needed to bring it up again. Maybe @farzan, @PersoLatin, @truce , or @fdb  have an answer as to why it is called  گرگم به هوا.



IMANAKBARI said:


> I am the wolf, jump in the air (put yourself in a high place)


This actually sounds pretty plausible...


----------



## farzan

Hello, everybody. My guess is, the ‘am’ is a verb ending: I am a wolf while I am standing in the air, ie on an elevation.


----------



## PersoLatin

Here's my theory:

From what I remember, one child is assigned as the wolf and the rest, what I now believe, must be birds who run and must jump on anything off the ground (in the air) so out of reach of the wolf. Then if any bird jumps down (lands), the wolf chases and if it tags/touches them, they become the wolf and shout _gormam bé havâ,_ declaring who the wolf is and.... The ex wolf in now a bird & must run away and/or jump on something high and so on...

Why _gormam bé havâ? _I think this could have been گرگم به هوا بپرید /I am the wolf (now), fly into the air (run away from me)

I am sure _gormam_ is for _man gorm hastam/astam _because as the game gets more chaotic & noisy, kids ask gorg kié?whose the wolf?


----------



## ali likes the stars

This is just a thought and they are probably unrelated, but هوا به هوا شدن means "to travel" and سر به هوا means to "not be concentrated", so could گرگم به هوا possibly mean "I am a wolf on the loose" or "I am a wolf unleashed"?


----------



## farzan

ali likes the stars said:


> This is just a thought and they are probably unrelated, but هوا به هوا شدن means "to travel" and سر به هوا means to "not be concentrated", so could گرگم به هوا possibly mean "I am a wolf on the loose" or "I am a wolf unleashed"?



It’s an intelligently made connection, especially between سربه هوا and the name of the game. 

I have just remembered, to my chagrin, that the game where safety lay in hopping on a chair or a step was actually known among us kids as بالابلندى, pronounced ‘baalaa bolandi’. This is not to deny that there is a game known by the name گرگم به هوا involving catching a bunch of kids in flight from the solitary big bad wolf. 

So for now I think there are two options to consider:

1) “I am the wolf on the loose” — ali’s interpretation.

2) “I give the wolf the slip, I flee the wolf” — loosely analogous to خاك ام بر سر: may dust be thrown on my head; may I be buried, said in times of distress when one feels incapable of rising to the occasion and resolving a bad situation.


----------



## PersoLatin

ali likes the stars said:


> This is just a thought and they are probably unrelated, but هوا به هوا شدن means "to travel" and سر به هوا means to "not be concentrated", so could گرگم به هوا possibly mean "I am a wolf on the loose" or "I am a wolf unleashed"?


Dont forget how the game is played, when in my post I said ‘here’s my theory’ I didn’t mean the rules of the game were my interpretation, the game is played as I described it, so ideas about what the name of the game means, have to be close to how the game is played.

هوا به هوا شدن doesn’t mean ‘to travel’ in itself, it’s actually the effect of travelling where one might get used to a new place & prefer it to their more permanent residence, it basically means ‘to be unsettled’


----------



## ali likes the stars

PersoLatin said:


> Dont forget how the game is played, when in my post I said ‘here’s my theory’ I didn’t mean the rules of the game were my interpretation, the game is played as I described it, so ideas about what the name of the game means, have to be close to how the game is played.



It does make sense. Though there is no analogy to wolfs and birds, in Germany jumping on high ground as a place of safety is also a common game mode. It would be very helpful to have a seperator in the writing, though: گرگم! به هوا. But I was just curious whether به هوا has a more general meaning to it. 



PersoLatin said:


> هوا به هوا شدن doesn’t mean ‘to travel’ in itself, it’s actually the effect of travelling where one might get used to a new place & prefer it to their more permanent residence, it basically means ‘to be unsettled’



Thank you. I was aware of it, but I didn't know to how to better describe it.


----------



## PersoLatin

ali likes the stars said:


> Though there is no analogy to wolfs and birds


Maybe goats as they can climb but then هوا does't work for them. 



ali likes the stars said:


> Thank you. I was aware of it, but I didn't know to how to better describe it.


----------

